

PlaySpan (VISA-owned digital goods seller) hacked; millions of id/pwds leaked - coverband
http://www.develop-online.net/printer/news/42216

======
coverband
The site is down "for maintenance" since the hack was discovered yesterday.

It's scary that just a couple of weeks ago, the company that employs me was
considering them as a potential candidate for moving all our ecommerce
infrastructure.

